

Linode's 4 hour test drive - kbar13
https://manager.linode.com/session/signup

======
waaaaaaaayne
On a mobile, not about to test anything, assuming this is a free 4 hours of
linode? Maybe give me a link at the bottom. I haven't seen you guys around
here in awhile and I seriously considered switching over after the slicehost
nonsense but rackspace is doing just fine for my needs and I'm too lazy to
move everything now based on how cool I think you are.

